# Vidrio / cristal



## elineo

Tengo una duda. ¿Cuál es la palabra más correcta en castellano para los "cristales" de una ventana, "vidrios" o "cristales"? En el pasado los vidrios o cristales no eran perfectos, tenían defectos. Para describir los defectos (por ejemplo ondas, lineas) de los cristales, ¿Las expresiones "cristal o vidrio ondado" o "con defectos de ondas" son correctas?


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Los cristales de las ventanas, es lo más común en España.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Por aquí, _vidrios_ o _cristales_ (pero lo más común es decir _vidrios_); y si tienen ondas, serán _con ondas u ond_e_ados_.


----------



## lcuadrosf

En Colombia también lo más común es _vidrios_ aunque se usa _cristales_ a veces.  En cuando a las ondas, ¿Es el mismo vidrio curvado?


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por acá lo común es vidrios.  

Cristales da la impresión de mayor calidad como "copas de cristal" vs. "vasos de vidrio"

_Sin embargo, curiosamente cuando hablamos de un vidrio roto usamos el término "cristalazo"_.


----------



## Lexinauta

El vidrio y el cristal son diferentes, en calidad y en precio.
Un cristal jamás tendría ondas u otros defectos de elaboración.
Los espejos, por ejemplo, son hechos de cristal para no tener deformaciones.


----------



## elineo

Gracias a todos. Escribo una narración sobre una casa antigua, desde 1930, que tenía ventanas con vidrios con defectos. No eran curvados pero tenían ondas y defectos a causa de su fabricación imperfecta de esa temporada. Me gusta más usar la palabra _vidrios_ porque sin duda no tenían calidad alta (tenemos el mismo sentido de alta calidad del cristal también en griego), pero lo de la palabra _cristal_ más común en castellano me ha confundido.


----------



## mirx

elineo said:


> pero lo de la palabra _cristal_ más común en castellano me ha confundido.


 
No es más común, sólo en España se usa más que vidrio. EL diccionario dicen que son sinónimos, pero también dice que un cristal es vidrio, "especialmente el de alta calidad".

En México, como dice Janis Joplin, se conserva la diferencia. Tenemos ventanas de vidrio pero estatuillas de cristal.


----------



## Pinairun

Me ha surgido una duda con esto de la calidad:
¿Cómo le llaman al acto de _acristalar_ o _encristalar_ un ventanal, una galería? Por aquí se conoce como _acristalamiento_.

Si lo que colocan son vidrios ¿cuál es el verbo o perífrasis que usan? 

Les agradezco su respuesta de antemano.
Saludos


----------



## mirx

Pinairun said:


> Me ha surgido una duda con esto de la calidad:
> ¿Cómo le llaman al acto de _acristalar_ o _encristalar_ un ventanal, una galería? Por aquí se conoce como _acristalamiento_.
> 
> Si lo que colocan son vidrios ¿cuál es el verbo o perífrasis que usan?
> 
> Les agradezco su respuesta de antemano.
> Saludos


 
Imagino que "poner los vidrios". En cuestiones técnicas seguramente también se dice "encristalar".


----------



## Pinairun

mirx said:


> Imagino que "poner los vidrios". En cuestiones técnicas seguramente también se dice "encristalar".


 
Gracias, Mirx. Había pensado en algo más complicado.


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> Si lo que colocan son vidrios ¿cuál es el verbo o perífrasis que usan?


Por aquí, _colocar/poner los vidrios_; pero lo lindo es el resultado: una galería _vidriada_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Una galería podrá ser _acristalada_ o _encristalada_, pero no _vidriada_.


----------



## Calambur

XiaoRoel said:


> Una galería podrá ser _acristalada_ o _encristalada_, pero no _vidriada_.


Vos tenés razón, pero mirá el enlace:



Calambur said:


> lo lindo es el resultado: una galería _vidriada_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No había visto la página de imágenes. Pues nada, si quieren entender que eso son galerías vidriadas, que vayan avisando al vidriero porque se romperán a menudo.


----------



## lunar

No será la primera palabra que tenga dos o más sentidos: vidriado es también el recubrimiento de las piezas de cerámica: esmaltado, vitrificado...
Personalmente, si me hablan de una galería vidriada, no voy a imaginarla esmaltada ;-)


----------



## Bloodsun

Yo conozco *vidrierías* (negocios donde venden vidrios) y *vidrieros* (personas que trabajan en vidrierías). Los vidrieros venden *vidrio*, cortan *vidrio*, colocan *vidrios*, recambian ventanas de vidrios rotos, etc. También hay vasos de vidrio, fuentes de vidrio, frascos de vidrio, platos de vidrio, etc. No hay un verbo para la acción de poner vidrios, se dice *poner/colocar/cambiar/reponer vidrios*. Vidriar es esmaltar las piezas de cerámica, no tiene que ver con los vidrios tal como los conocemos.

El cristal es mucho más valioso y refinado, más caro. Hay copas de cristal, adornos de cristal, arañas de cristal, cristal de cuarzo, etc. Es difícil confundir el cristal con un vidrio común y corriente, habría que ser muy chicato.

Por lo que yo entiendo, el vidrio es un *sólido amorfo*, mientras que el cristal es un *sólido cristalino*, es decir que son materiales muy diferentes. La razón por la que el vidrio de muy buena calidad es llamado cristal es que puede asemejarse al cristal real, pero técnicamente no lo es. Véase aquí y aquí.

Cristal y vidrio deberían diferenciarse en el habla cotidiana, pero es cierto que en muchos lugares hablan de los cristales de las ventanas, de los cristales de los lentes, de las botellas de cristal, de cristalerías que venden cristales (vidrios), etc. Dudo que sea posible quitarles una costumbre tan arraigada...

Saludos.


----------



## clares3

elineo said:


> Escribo una narración sobre una casa antigua, desde 1930, que tenía ventanas con vidrios con defectos. No eran curvados pero tenían ondas y defectos a causa de su fabricación imperfecta de esa temporada.  .


 
Hola
La razón de que los cristales de 1930 (y posteriores, hasta que empezó la producción en serie) tuvieran defectos era porque alisaban el material candente a mano, es decir, con una espátula, de modo que se producía una enfriamiento irregular y le quedaban las marcas de la espátula. Además producía irisaciones el hecho de que el cristal fuera más grueso en unas partes que otras. Lo digo, Elineo, por si te sirve para tu relato.


----------



## elineo

clares3 said:


> Hola
> La razón de que los cristales de 1930 (y posteriores, hasta que empezó la producción en serie) tuvieran defectos era porque alisaban el material candente a mano, es decir, con una espátula, de modo que se producía una enfriamiento irregular y le quedaban las marcas de la espátula. Además producía irisaciones el hecho de que el cristal fuera más grueso en unas partes que otras. Lo digo, Elineo, por si te sirve para tu relato.



Clares....Muchísimas muchísimas gracias. No lo sabía. Ahora esos vidrios no existen más, pero mi duda sobre sus defectos sigue existiendo por casi 45 años...hasta este momento que me la has resuelto. ¡Qué sorpresa es la vida!
No puedo creerlo...


----------



## Peón

En estas galerías con *techo vidriado* sí que puede haber trabajo para los vidrieros...
Saludos


http://www.highbuenosaires.com/inc/fotoalbum.php?xd=311&id=010&indep=1&manual=1

http://www.highbuenosaires.com/inc/fotoalbum.php?xd=311&id=014&indep=1&manual=1


----------



## caniho

Para mí la palabra vidrio no es coloquial, por tanto en el habla normal siempre usaría cristal para ventanas y todo lo demás.


----------



## robertopolaco

Hola estimados colegas:
¿Cuál es la diferencia entre "vidrio" y "cristal"? 
Un saludo


----------



## Calambur

En el lenguaje corriente son casi lo mismo, la diferencia es que el cristal es más fino y transparente que el vidrio.
Por ejemplo: las botellas de vino son de vidrio, pero las copas de muy buena calidad tienen que ser de cristal.

*vidrio *y *cristal *suelen usarse como sinónimos. Puedes decir _el vidrio/cristal de una ventana_. Sin embargo, cuando se trata del vidrio de los lentes por lo general se los llama _cristales_.


----------



## torrebruno

Y científicamente, muy diferentes.
El vidrio es un "líquido subenfriado" -¡toma ya!- y el cristal es una formación atómica ordenada, opuesta a la amorfa. Por ejemplo, la sal común (cloruro sódico) es un cristal.
Pero como bien dice Calambur, popularmente se confunden para definir ese material que sirve para hacer botellas, o ventanas o lentes, entre otras cosas.


----------



## Mr.P

La referida por torrebruno es la explicación más certera. El hecho es que vidrio es un material específico, mientras que por cristal podemos entender a un tipo de formación atómica (hace poco por casualidad terminé leyendo un artículo sobre cristales) con características particulares, pero que puede agrupar a varios compuestos que se ajusten a dichas características.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:

La diferencia esencial entre le _vidrio_ y el _cristal_  es que este último debe contener óxido de plomo ( entre 24% y 40%),  cuanto más plomo más resistente, formas más finas o según el caso más  espesas pero en las que se puede esculpir y por ende más caro.

Hasata luego


----------



## Jonno

Ese cristal al que haces referencia no es más que un vidrio de alta calidad, pero que no tiene nada que ver con los cristales "verdaderos" , que tienen unas propiedades muy concretas. Es una simple denominación comercial.

Habría que saber cuál es la duda de robertopolaco, si está refiriéndose a diferencias entre verdaderos vidrios y cristales, o diferencias entre el vidrio común y el vidrio llamado cristal.


----------



## Erreconerre

robertopolaco said:


> Hola estimados colegas:
> ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre "vidrio" y "cristal"?
> Un saludo



No lo sé, pero en el lenguaje cotidiano hay mucha diferencia. Se asocia el cristal con lo bueno, lo agradable; y el vidrio, con lo opuesto.
Tener una *voz cristalina *se aplica a las voces bellas; tener los *ojos vidriosos* es tener ojos de crápula.
El *agua cristalina* o el *arroyo cristalino* tienen algo de belleza. Quien te vende *cuentas de vidrio *simplemente te esquilma.


----------



## robertopolaco

Jonno said:


> Ese cristal al que haces referencia no es más que un vidrio de alta calidad, pero que no tiene nada que ver con los cristales "verdaderos" , que tienen unas propiedades muy concretas. Es una simple denominación comercial.
> 
> Habría que saber cuál es la duda de robertopolaco, si está refiriéndose a diferencias entre verdaderos vidrios y cristales, o diferencias entre el vidrio común y el vidrio llamado cristal.


Hola:
Me interesa por ejemplo el uso de estas palabras en la habla cotidiana, si puede ser el "vidrio" de la ventana o el "cristal" de la ventana, si hay una diferencia en este uso, o por ejemplo es mejor emplear "vidrio" de la fotocopiadora o el "cristal" de la fotocopiadora, etc. 
Un saludo


----------



## jorgema

En el uso común, muchas veces se confunden los dos términos. Llamar cristal al vidrio de las ventanas es algo muy común en mi medio, por ejemplo, aunque nadie piensa que exista alguna similitud entre ese "cristal" y los hermosos cristales de roca que pones como adorno o que se usan por supuestas propiedade terapéuticas.
Otra diferencia en el uso es el de llamar 'cristales' a ciertos vidrios muy finos o de muy alta calidad, como por ejemplo el que cubre las esferas de los relojes, o el que se usa en las copas o en las figurillas de Swaroski. Para nombrar el de la fotocopiadora he escuchado los dos, cristal y vidrio.


----------



## torrebruno

En el ámbito cotidiano, lo habitual por aquí es utilizar "cristal" para todo, desde el de la ventana hasta el de máxima calidad con que se hacen las copas, el "cristaldebohemia". (Aunque todos sean vidrios).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Abundando en lo que comenta *Erreconerre*, también diré que al margen de las consideraciones técnico-científicas que sobre dichos extraordinarios materiales se han hecho más arriba, hay otros casos de lenguaje popular en el que se tiende a ennoblecer la categoría del vidrio.

Así, cuando nos referimos, por ejemplo, a una ventana, sea de una vivienda o de un vehículo, solemos decir "el cristal", pese a que en realidad sea de vidrio: *el cristal de la ventana*.

De la misma manera, cuando se rompe una vulgar botella de *vidrio* solemos recoger *los cristales*,que no los vidrios.


En realidad, en el lenguaje popular de diario, usamos mucho más la palabra *cristal *que la de *vidrio*.


EDIT:
Me alegro de coincidir en ciertos aspectos con *jorgema *y *torrebruno*...


----------



## torrebruno

Unas de las cosas que son cristalales "de verdad" son los diamantes y sus derivados impuros, ya sabéis, esas bagatelas llamadas esmeraldas, zafiros y demás. Bueno, pues incluso en ocasiones les pegan el cambiazo por "cristalitos". (Juego de palabras).


----------



## jorgema

Víctor Pérez said:


> De la misma manera, cuando se rompe una vulgar botella de *vidrio* solemos recoger *los cristales*,que no los vidrios.


----------



## Erreconerre

torrebruno said:


> Unas de las cosas que son cristalales "de verdad" son los diamantes y sus derivados impuros, ya sabéis, esas bagatelas llamadas esmeraldas, zafiros y demás. Bueno, pues incluso en ocasiones les pegan el cambiazo por "cristalitos". (Juego de palabras).



Pero nadie tiene dudas en cuanto a la diferencia de un cristal de roca, de un cristal de silicio o de un cristal de germanio con el vidrio de un vaso.


----------



## Mr.P

En ese sentido, hablando desde la experiencia personal, en mi país es mucho más frecuente referirse al vidrio (para casos de botellas, ventanas, asuntos domésticos); mientras que el término cristal siempre se asocia a elementos finos, como las copas (en el caso de que sean finas, pues a una copa barata normalmente dirán que 'es de vidrio nomás') o las figurillas de adorno.

Demás está decir que, en Chile, Cristal es también la cerveza más consumida.


----------



## Erreconerre

Víctor Pérez said:


> Abundando en lo que comenta *Erreconerre*, también diré que al margen de las consideraciones técnico-científicas que sobre dichos extraordinarios materiales se han hecho más arriba, hay otros casos de lenguaje popular en el que se tiende a ennoblecer la categoría del vidrio.
> 
> Así, cuando nos referimos, por ejemplo, a una ventana, sea de una vivienda o de un vehículo, solemos decir "el cristal", pese a que en realidad sea de vidrio: *el cristal de la ventana*.
> 
> De la misma manera, cuando se rompe una vulgar botella de *vidrio* solemos recoger *los cristales*,que no los vidrios.
> 
> 
> En realidad, en el lenguaje popular de diario, usamos mucho más la palabra *cristal *que la de *vidrio*.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Me alegro de coincidir en ciertos aspectos con *jorgema *y *torrebruno*...



Cuando tenemos una buena actitud hacie la ventana, decimos que tiene cristal. Cuando no la tenemos, tiene vidrio.

Una de las rimas de Becquer dice: "... y otra vez con el ala a sus *cristales*/ jugando llamarán". Pero aquí se habla de un sentimiento bonito como es el amor, el cariño.
En cambio, El seminarista de los ojos negros, que nos habla de una gran tristeza, dice: "Desde la venta de un casucho viejo.... /por *vidrios* oscuros y plomos espesos...


----------



## jorgema

¿Cristalería o vidriería? Para mí la primera es el lugar donde venden objetos como copas, jarras, adornos, hechos de vidrio fino/cristal. Y la cristalería de la casa es es el conjunto de la vajilla de cristal (y hasta tenemos la cristalera, que es donde la exhibimos). La vidriería es el establecimiento donde compro los vidrios para las ventanas de mi casa, si voy a montarlos yo mismo, o donde contrato al vidriero para que los monte él.


----------



## Mr.P

No se puede negar que, cualquiera sea el caso, cristalería suena mucho más bello. Aunque responda a un mero capricho.


----------



## Erreconerre

jorgema said:


> ¿Cristalería o vidriería? Para mí la primera es el lugar donde venden objetos como copas, jarras, adornos, hechos de vidrio fino/cristal. Y la cristalería de la casa es es el conjunto de la vajilla de cristal (y hasta tenemos la cristalera, que es donde la exhibimos). La vidriería es el establecimiento donde compro los vidrios para las ventanas de mi casa, si voy a montarlos yo mismo, o donde contrato al vidriero para que los monte él.



Me parecería raro que una* cristalería *fabricara cristales para botellas. Creo que se oye mejor, en este caso, una *viedriería * que fabrica vidrio, y casi siempre, vidrio desechable. *Cristalería* tiene el sentido de fábrica de materiales de más calidad, más elaborados; una cristalería, según me parece, podrá fabricar cristales para vajillas de calidad, o cristales para lámparas ornamentales pero no cristales para un recipiente desechable de alguna bebida.


----------



## torrebruno

Por aquí, _vidirería _ni por asomo.
Siempre _cristalerías_, lugares donde venden cristales para todo: para la _mesacamilla_, la ventana de la casita de la playa, para la puerta de atrás del coche que te han roto esta noche, etc.
Las fábricas donde elaboran estos cristales a lo bestia que luego cortan para su distrubución a los comercios especializados se llaman fábricas de vidrio. Cosas del lenguaje.
Lo que no sé es cómo se llaman las fábricas donde hacen los ojos de cristal.


----------



## Kaxgufen

¿ópticas? tambien los llaman ojos de vidrio...
Lo más llamativo es que yo he ido a la óptica a que me hagan los audífonos. Es que óticas no hay.


----------



## Vampiro

Mr.P said:


> En ese sentido, hablando desde la experiencia personal, en mi país es mucho más frecuente referirse al vidrio (para casos de botellas, ventanas, asuntos domésticos); mientras que el término cristal siempre se asocia a elementos finos, como las copas (en el caso de que sean finas, pues a una copa barata normalmente dirán que 'es de vidrio nomás') o las figurillas de adorno.
> 
> Demás está decir que, en Chile, Cristal es también la cerveza más consumida.


Es verdad, así se usa.

(Y la más mala)
_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pues venga, algo de patrioterismo. (Mi apá nació a unos pasos de ahí)

http://www.val-saint-lambert.com/#/index/html/lang/fr

Vidrio es una cosa, esto es otra muy diferente (En calidad y precio, claro, y vocabulario)


----------



## 0scar

Sí, en España todo es cristal, en otras partes son solo cristales los vidrios finos con plomo.

Fisicamente ningún vidrio es un cristal.

Los ojos de vidrios son prótesis hechas artesanalmente en talleres.
Ahora la mayoría no son de vidrio.


----------



## duvija

Para nosotros, todo es 'vidrio' (ta, salvo las copas si realmente son de otra cosa). Y si algo se rompe, barremos los vidrios (nunca escuché 'cristales' en ese sentido). Las ventanas son de vidrio, los ojos también.


----------



## Kaxgufen

El tango "Fumando espero" habla de "los cristales de alegres ventanales". 
Hay algo de "comer pan y eructar pollo" atrás de todo esto...


----------



## Jonno

0scar said:


> Sí, en España todo es cristal



Es más, creo que "vidrio" se ha quedado como un sinónimo "culto" para cristal. Más o menos todo el mundo sabe lo que es vidrio, pero se usa como palabra técnica y para todo lo demás se usa cristal. Así que no sería extraño oír algo así: "¡Niño, vete al contenedor de vidrio y tira los frascos de cristal!"


----------



## ErOtto

Cierto. De hecho, aparte del contenedor de vidrio, sólo me suena que se use vidriera... el resto es cristal:

Los vidrios para puertas y ventanas se las pides al *cristalero*.
Los *cristales *de las gafas (aunque sean lentes) te las vende el óptico.
El vidrio que alcanzó renombre mundial allá por el s. XVII es el *cristal *de bohemia.
Otro vidrio de renombre mundial es el *cristal *veneciano (o cristal de Murano).
El vidrio templado se denomina *cristal *de seguridad.
Las botellas de plástico las tiras al contenedor de plásticos y las de *cristal *las tiras al contenedor de vidrio. 
...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Veo que todo depende del color del cristal con que se mire: en América -aunque no siempre- se emplea más el término *vidrio* cuando procede, mientras que en la Península se tiende a darle cartas de nobleza llamándole *cristal*.


----------



## Jonno

> mientras que en la Península


Y supongo que en las Baleares y en las Canarias... y hasta en Chafarinas


----------



## torrebruno

Por aquí, una de las escasas excepciones en las que decimos vidrio antes que cristal es al hablar de la actividad deportiva "levantamiento de vidrio", en la que yo, modestamente, soy un auténtico campeón.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Jonno said:


> Y supongo que en las Baleares y en las Canarias... y hasta en Chafarinas



Bueno, teniendo en cuenta que ningún usuario de dichas islas se ha manifestado, no puedo hablar por boca ajena. Por suponer podemos suponer todo lo que queramos pero para afirmarlo habrá que esperar a los colegas afortunados (se te olvidó la Perejil...).


----------



## Jonno

Bueno, tampoco se ha manifestado nadie que especifique ser de Salamanca o Cuenca, por ejemplo 

(En Perejil creo que no hay ni cabras , mientras que Chafarinas tiene un pequeño contingente del ejército y personal de los Parques Nacionales... que espero tengan un contenedor de vidrio )


----------



## Vampiro

ErOtto said:


> Cierto. De hecho, aparte del contenedor de vidrio, sólo me suena que se use vidriera... el resto es cristal:
> 
> Los vidrios para puertas y ventanas se las pides al *cristalero*.
> Los *cristales *de las gafas (aunque sean lentes) te las vende el óptico.
> El vidrio que alcanzó renombre mundial allá por el s. XVII es el *cristal *de bohemia.
> Otro vidrio de renombre mundial es el *cristal *veneciano (o cristal de Murano).
> El vidrio templado se denomina *cristal *de seguridad.
> Las botellas de plástico las tiras al contenedor de plásticos y las de *cristal *las tiras al contenedor de vidrio.
> ...


Estos españoles... siempre nadando contra la corriente...

_


----------



## Colchonero

Bizarros que somos


----------



## duvija

Colchonero said:


> Bizarros que somos



Está claro como un cr...


----------



## Readomingues

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
En mi lengua (portugués), hay una diferencia entre 'vidro' (vidrio) y 'cristal' (cristal). Un vaso de 'vidro' es barato. Un vaso de 'cristal' es caro. Además, un vaso de 'cristal' suele ser más bonito que un vaso de 'vidro'. Me gustaría saber cómo distinguir en español un vaso de vidrio y un vaso de cristal. Por ejemplo: si yo llego a una tienda y quiero comprar un vaso de 'vidro' y un vaso de 'cristal', ¿cómo debo decir? Porque sé que en español vidrio y cristal es lo mismo y, por eso, un vaso de vidrio y un vaso de cristal es lo mismo también. 
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Para poder llamarse cristal la composición del material debe contener al menos 24% de plomo para los cristales baratos hasta un 40% en los cristales más prestigiosos y caros.

A la hora de comprar, en general, si vas a una tienda especializada se da por sentado que si pides un vaso de cristal sabes lo que pides y de entrada te propondrán vasos de cristal y no de vidrio.

Hasta luego


----------



## Readomingues

Y si me regalan un vaso de cristal, y no de vidrio, ¿como voy a distinguir el uno del outro? Por ejemplo, si yo digo a un amigo: 'María me regaló un vaso de cristal.' ¿Mi amigo entenderá que se trata de un vaso de cristal o de vidrio? ¿Es preciso añadir otro término, por ejemplo, 'María me regaló un vaso de cristal verdadero.' o algo parecido?


----------



## Sembrador

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches:
> 
> Para poder llamarse cristal la composición del material debe contener al menos 24% de plomo para los cristales baratos hasta un 40% en los cristales más prestigiosos y caros.
> 
> A la hora de comprar, en general, si vas a una tienda especializada se da por sentado que si pides un vaso de cristal sabes lo que pides y de entrada te propondrán vasos de cristal y no de vidrio.
> 
> Hasta luego



Oye, no lo sabía. Con lo dañino que es el plomo para la salud, los vasos de cristal más finos deberían entonces ser los más económicos. 

Habría que aclarar que el cristal es un tipo de vidrio de alta pureza. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Sembrador said:


> Oye, no lo sabía. Con lo dañino que es el plomo para la salud, los vasos de cristal más finos deberían entonces ser los más económicos.
> 
> Habría que aclarar que el cristal es un tipo de vidrio de alta pureza. Lo que está en completa contradicción con lo que dices antes .
> 
> ¡Saludos!


El plomo solo es dañino si entra en tu cuerpo, que yo sepa no nos comemos el cristal .


----------



## Sembrador

Pero ponemos bebidas en los vasos y copas, y nos los llevamos a los labios. 

¿Cómo estar seguros de que pequeñas partículas no se van soltando en cada trago? Las malas lenguas dicen que Beethoven se quedó sordo por tomar café y chocolate en vasos de plomo. 

Cintia, no tengo ni idea de la composición fisicoquímica del vidrio. Hasta hoy, pensé que su materia prima era la arena. Le preguntaré a google, y después te digo. Lo de la pureza lo decía más por lo visual que por sus entramados de átomos y moléculas. No hay nada como ver la luz a través de un cristal fino.


----------



## olimpia91

Readomingues said:


> En mi lengua (portugués), hay una diferencia entre 'vidro' (vidrio) y 'cristal' (cristal). Un vaso de 'vidro' es barato. Un vaso de 'cristal' es caro. Además, un vaso de 'cristal' suele ser más bonito que un vaso de 'vidro'. Me gustaría saber cómo distinguir en español un vaso de vidrio y un vaso de cristal. Por ejemplo: si yo llego a una tienda y quiero comprar un vaso de 'vidro' y un vaso de 'cristal', ¿cómo debo decir? Porque sé que en español vidrio y cristal es lo mismo y, por eso, un vaso de vidrio y un vaso de cristal es lo mismo también.
> Muchas gracias.



Si comprás en Bs. As. no  vas a tener problema, en Argentina el vidrio es vidrio y el cristal es cristal.
Creo que en España hay que pedir "cristal de plomo" para estar seguro que es cristal.


----------



## Readomingues

¿Estás segura, Olimpia? Porque un día pregunté a una uruguaya y ella me dijo que un Uruguay también no hay diferencia entre vidrio y cristal.


----------



## olimpia91

Estoy segurísima, y lo de Uruguay es novedad, creía que solo en España le dicen cristal a todo.


----------



## Readomingues

Muchas gracias.


----------



## olimpia91

Yo encuentro que en Uruguay venden vasos de vidrio y copas de cristal, igual que acá, por ejemplo:
http://listado.mercadolibre.com.uy/vasos-de-vidrio


----------



## Pinairun

Readomingues said:


> Y si me regalan un vaso de cristal, y no de vidrio, ¿como voy a distinguir el uno del outro? Por ejemplo, si yo digo a un amigo: 'María me regaló un vaso de cristal.' ¿Mi amigo entenderá que se trata de un vaso de cristal o de vidrio? ¿Es preciso añadir otro término, por ejemplo, 'María me regaló un vaso de cristal verdadero.' o algo parecido?



_De cristal fino, _y creo que no habría ninguna duda.


----------



## Readomingues

Sí, es verdad. Pero te juro que el año pasado fui a Uruguay y aproveché para sacar esa duda. Pero creo que no solo en España sino también en otros países hispanoamericanos hay esa confusión con las palabras vidrio y cristal. Yo tengo esa duda hace mucho tiempo. Ya investigué mucho, pero nunca llegué a una conclusión, pero ahora con tus explicaciones ya estoy más seguro.
Gracias.


----------



## Ludaico

Creo que este tema sobrepasa los objetivos de este foro, ya que no se trata tan sólo de un tema gramatical, lingüístico, etc., sino que también de uno químico, físico, geológico, etc. En ciertos estudios universitarios no se estudia el vidrio, pero sí el cristal, que no son lo mismo, aunque lo parezca o haya quienes lo crean. El hombre, con la elaboración del vidrio, lo que pretende es imitar a la Naturaleza, intentando acercarse al verdadero cristal. En muchas ocasiones, el hombre ha llegado a superar a la Naturaleza en su proceso creativo, y nos ha regalado verdaderas obras de arte. Cuando se dice de algunos objetos que están hechos de "cristal de roca", lo que se quiere decir es que no han sido hechos de vidrio, sino que lo han ido de cristal natural tallado. Las gemas o piedras preciosas que conocemos, en su mayoría  cristales. Bien es cierto que a ciertos vidrios de mucha calidad hechos por el hombre se les denomina cristales.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

olimpia91 said:


> Estoy segurísima, y lo de Uruguay es novedad, creía que solo en España le dicen cristal a todo.



En El Salvador es exactamente lo contrario a España: Aquí le decimos vidrio a todo. En los grandes y lujosos almacenes por departamento, no obstante contar con un departamento de cristalería, lo cierto es que a la hora de las horas se le llama vidrio a todo, desde los adornos más finos y costosos importados de Francia hasta los vasos de vidrio más corrientes y baratos de fabricación local.


----------



## Readomingues

Entonces, ¿qué es cristal para ustedes? ¿Solamente la piedra?


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Para nosotros, "cristal" es una palabra que solo la ocupamos en contextos formales o literarios, el uso generalizado y del día a día es "vidrio".


----------



## Readomingues

Yo solo queria saber si, en España, por ejemplo, si yo digo 'un vaso de cristal' van a entender si es de 'vidrio' o de 'cristal', porque la información que tengo es que no hay diferencia en términos prácticos, o sea, en lo cotidiano.

Muy interesante saber. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Readomingues said:


> Yo solo queria saber si, en España, por ejemplo, si yo digo 'un vaso de cristal' van a entender si es de 'vidrio' o de 'cristal', porque la información que tengo es que no hay diferencia en términos prácticos, o sea, en lo cotidiano.



Hola Readomíngues:

Si vos te fijás, acabo de unir tu hilo con otros dos ya existentes, y siempre ambos referidos con la misma duda que tenés. Te sugiero le des una revisada a todo este hilo para que podás tener una mejor idea de todo lo que se ha comentado hasta ahora respecto a tu inquietud. A lo mejor así salís de tus dudas, chequeando los aportes previos de nuestros compañeros foristas, entre ellos, varios de España.


----------



## jorgema

Readomingues said:


> Entonces, ¿qué es cristal para ustedes? ¿Solamente la piedra?



Si alguien me dijera que compró *un* cristal o que se encontró *un* cristal mientras paseaba en el campo, pensaré en un cristal de piedra y no en un objeto de cristal o vidrio. En cambio si dijera que compró *un objeto de* cristal dudaría entre si el material es vidrio o cristal.
 **** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)

Saludos.


----------



## Readomingues

Sí, muy interesante y extraño también. Como el peruano dice: "En cambio si dijera que compró un objeto de cristal dudaría entre si el material es vidrio o cristal." Yo ya sabía de esa confusión hacía mucho tiempo. 
Muchas gracias, Ayutuxtepeque.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Solo un ojo experto puede distinguir un objeto de cristal y de vidrio pero hay pista, en Europa por lo menos, todas las grandes marcas de cristal estampan su firma en ellos.
En realidad el precio del objeto no lo hacen tanto los componentes como el modo de fabricación, se puede encontrar un cristal hecho mecánicamente más barato que un vidrio hecho a mano.

Sembrador, ayer se me olvidó un detalle que te va a asustar más que lo del plomo: también lleva arsénico .


----------



## Jonno

El problema del óxido de plomo usado en el vidrio de calidad no es tanto por el uso que hace el consumidor de copas y botellas, sino por el procesado de los materiales anterior a su fabricación y el posterior reciclado del vidrio. Por ejemplo, al entrar la materia prima en los hornos de la fábrica o planta recicladora el plomo puede pasar a la atmósfera. De todas formas en la actualidad se usan óxidos de cinc, bario y potasio en sustitución del plomo.

Lo que comentaba sembrador de Beethoven: parece ser que el problema eran unas medicinas que tomaba, que contenían plomo. Dudo mucho que alguien pueda intoxicarse por el plomo bebiendo de una copa de cristal, antes habría muerto por beber agua del grifo (las tuberías que se usaban para hacer llegar el agua hasta los hogares hasta hace pocos años eran de plomo puro), por las pinturas con plomo, o por el combustible con plomo. El cristal es un material inerte que no desprende partículas fácilmente.

Por último, Olimpia ha dicho que cree que «en España hay que pedir "cristal de plomo" para estar seguro que es cristal». Yo creo que la mayoría de la gente no sabe que el vidrio puede llevar plomo, y de hecho nunca he oído a nadie pedir "copas de cristal de plomo" o algo similar. El que sabe diferenciar entre vidrio y cristal lo pide como "cristal", o si le llama cristal a todo lo pide como dice Pinairun: "cristal fino" o "cristal bueno".


----------



## Sembrador

Oigan, ¡plomo y arsénico! mejor me quedo con mi cuenquito de arcilla.  Además de que me resulta más poético, en especial cuando se trata de tomarse un té tibio antes de dormir. El contacto de la arcilla en las manos nos recuerda de dónde venimos, y adónde iremos. 

Leí en Wikipedia, que lo que no sabe lo inventa, que... 

Es largo de explicar. Mejor lo copio y lo pego:



> El *vidrio de plomo* es un tipo de vidrio que contiene óxido de plomo en vez de óxido de calcio en su composición. La cantidad de óxido de plomo contenido varía entre un 18 y un 35 por ciento. Para cristal de plomo, una variedad de vidrio de plomo, la cuota tiene que ser por lo menos del 24%. Esta clase de vidrio tiene propiedades ópticas que lo hacen útil sobre todo para fines decorativos o abstractos.
> 
> El término *cristal de plomo* puede suscitar confusión ya que éste carece de estructura cristalina y por tanto se trata de un tipo de vidrio y no de cristal, sin embargo se mantiene por razones históricas y comerciales.



Así que técnicamente no es un cristal, y se suele utilizar para fines decorativos.   

Voy llegando a la conclusión, bastante obvia por cierto, de que todo cristal es un vidrio, pero no todo vidrio es un cristal. ¿El de Bohemia, tan famoso y anhelado, tendrá plomo también? Por cómo se filtra la luz, no lo creo. 

También es interesante lo que comenta Jonno de Beethoven, y en general de las costumbres de ingeniería en aquellas épocas difíciles de empirismo y bajos presupuestos. Usar plomo en lugar de acero o aluminio, vaya... Eso explica el alto número de poseídos que se reportaban entonces. Menos mal que los entes internacionales por fin se van poniendo de acuerdo respecto al manejo y uso de sustancias dañinas para el hombre y el ambiente. Hay una esperanza.

Por otro lado, recuerdo a un profesor de física que nos comentaba que el vidrio no es un sólido, sino un fluido de muy alta viscosidad. Quién se lo hubiera imaginado, cuando se llevaba una apacible copita de vino a los labios: Arsénico, plomo y sílice, formando un fluido muy viscoso, y ahí dentro, el mismísimo demonio contenido. 

¡Saludos cordiales, amigos!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Sí, el cristal de Bohemia lleva plomo también, y sí el cristal es un fuido y además "vivo", es decir que "trabaja". Sé de casos de objetos de cristal que se han partido por cambios bruscos de temperatura o cambios importantes de altitud.

Para volver a la pregunta original  e España la gente de a pie no suele hacer diferencia, solo cuando se enfrenta al problema y desea comprar algo de calidad y, como ya dije antes, elegirá primero la tienda adecuada.


----------



## Readomingues

Ahora sí. 'De cristal fino'.
Gracias.


----------



## lunar

Hola:
Tengo una pregunta sobre un uso específico de vidrio/cristal: hablando de un biberón, ¿en España se diría biberón de vidrio o bien, biberón de cristal?
Gracias
L


----------



## Jonno

En general se diría de cristal, aunque realmente sea de vidrio. Es el mismo caso que el de los vasos y otros recipientes comentados anteriormente, que sea un biberón no cambia el uso.


----------



## lunar

Vale, gracias. 
El mismo drae da la definición de "biberón":
*1.*m. Utensilio para la lactancia artificial que consiste en una botella pequeña de cristal, porcelana u otra materia, con un pezón, generalmente de goma elástica, para la succión de la leche. Aunque confieso que me suena raro...


----------



## Jonno

No es tan raro, hasta fechas relativamente recientes no entró en el diccionario la definición física de cristal: "Sólido cuyos átomos y moléculas están regular y repetidamente distribuidos en el espacio", y por tanto la diferencia con el vidrio como materia transparente no cristalina no estaba tan marcada. Hasta entonces vidrio y cristal eran más o menos sinónimos, y se decía del cristal que era "vidrio de calidad" o "vidrio que se parece al cristal mineral". La definición de biberón es anterior a la que actualmente se usa para cristal, y se ha mantenido más o menos invariable (aunque han eliminado algunos materiales para el pezón que ya no se usan, en 1884 además de goma decían que podía ser "de teta de vaca ó de marfil reblandecido").

En otras zonas, como dijeron varios compañeros, el uso mayoritario es "vidrio", así que ellos dirán que un biberón es una "botella pequeña de vidrio". Pero aquí tenemos incrustado ese uso de cristal como sinónimo de vidrio y fuera de temas más técnicos cuesta usar la palabra.


----------



## lunar

Interesante tu comentario. Muchas veces lo que cuenta es el uso. La otra cuestión sería saber si vas a una tienda en cualquier lugar de la España profunda y quieres comprar un "biberón de vidrio", ¿te mirarán con cara de signo de interrogación? o todo mundo sabrá de qué se trata...


----------



## Jonno

Probablemente te aconsejen uno de plástico, porque son más seguros para los bebés 

Pero aquí sabemos lo que es el vidrio y usamos la palabra cuando corresponde. Por ejemplo, las botellas de cristal usadas las echamos en... contenedores para vidrio  Así que no creo que haya ningún problema en pedir un "biberón de vidrio".


----------



## Uusfiyeyh

olimpia91 said:


> Estoy segurísima, y lo de Uruguay es novedad, creía que solo en España le dicen cristal a todo.


Se que este hilo es viejo. Pero, siendo uruguayo, tengo que aclarar que acá si se diferencia el cristal del vidrio. Los vasos, botellas, ventanas, bowls, etc... son de vidrio, mientras las copas de cristal son de cristal (de verdad). Si algún uruguayo te dice que en Uruguay el vidrio es lo mismo que el cristal, es porque es ignorante.

En Uruguay compramos el *vidrio *para las ventanas en la *vidriería*, y cuando se rompe un vaso juntamos o barremos los *vidrios*. Mientras que en una *cristalería* compramos *copas de cristal* para luego exponerlas en nuestra casa en una *cristalera*.


----------

